# Edwards fire alarm panel lcl trouble



## farlsincharge

Can anyone tell me what an LCL trouble is? I can't think of anything that fits this acronym, I have no manual, and google is not helping.

Thanks guys


----------



## pzpoy

http://www.edwards-signals.com/index.cfm?PG=403&level=25&sid=0


----------



## electricalwiz

farlsincharge said:


> Can anyone tell me what an LCL trouble is? I can't think of anything that fits this acronym, I have no manual, and google is not helping.
> 
> Thanks guys


According to Edwards it stands for Linen Closet


----------



## farlsincharge

seems that it stands for local. If there are any edwards guru's out there, further help would be appreciated.

LCL trouble a002 d17. I'm assuming a bad aux card 2

or could this be the address of a device? I have never had to deal with an addressable system before


----------



## bduerler

farlsincharge said:


> seems that it stands for local. If there are any edwards guru's out there, further help would be appreciated.
> 
> LCL trouble a002 d17. I'm assuming a bad aux card 2
> 
> or could this be the address of a device? I have never had to deal with an addressable system before


If it is addressable system its telling you zone card or lib 2 device 17


----------



## bduerler

Also what kind of Edwards panel is it?


----------



## farlsincharge

it's an edwards quick start. I have the management searching for the manuals and maps right now.


----------



## bduerler

farlsincharge said:


> it's an edwards quick start. I have the management searching for the manuals and maps right now.


I hate the quick starts they are junk.


----------



## Menatour

If you have never gotten a response, email me and I can fill you in on EST Stuff.
Take the QS out and put in a IO by the way, save yourself trouble.


----------



## MisterCMK

bduerler said:


> I hate the quick starts they are junk.


riiight....



Menatour said:


> If you have never gotten a response, email me and I can fill you in on EST Stuff.
> Take the QS out and put in a IO by the way, save yourself trouble.


Haha, seriously? Remove a Quickstart and install an iO?


----------



## bduerler

MisterCMK said:


> riiight....
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, seriously? Remove a Quickstart and install an iO?


yea junk only thing est made worth a **** was the 1500 series all others complete garbage. Give me a Honeywell FA panel any day over that est/edwards/ge crap


----------



## MisterCMK

Care to be a little more specific than red is better than blue?


----------



## bduerler

MisterCMK said:


> Care to be a little more specific than red is better than blue?


yea firelite and notifier 100x better than est, i have never seen panels that burn out or crash more than est. at the local college they have two est panels that have been replaced twice each this year so the college had us rip them out and replace them with notifier. Why cause they have had zero issues with notifier compared to that china made garbage that edwards makes


----------



## MisterCMK

Again with the generalities....

So you have no specific reasons?


----------



## stuiec

MisterCMK said:


> Again with the generalities....
> 
> So you have no specific reasons?


If my customers' FA panels were failing at the rate of twice per year, that would be enough for me to switch brands. Generally speaking.


----------



## bduerler

MisterCMK said:


> Again with the generalities....
> 
> So you have no specific reasons?


nevermind your a lost cause



stuiec said:


> If my customers' FA panels were failing at the rate of twice per year, that would be enough for me to switch brands. Generally speaking.


thank you my point exactly


----------



## leland

farlsincharge said:


> it's an edwards quick start. I have the management searching for the manuals and maps right now.


They are no fun.

Start with the menu button. scroll to troubles- then hit expand.

The password for reading is 4444.
In the menu- scroll to program-enter-restart-enter. PW this level 8888.

Or check all the modules-they flash as they are read. if they don't flash that module is bad.
Order one and replace it. the panel will address it automatically when installed. We just had to change 2 relays on a panel less than a year old.

we think due to a voltage drop. they are very far away.

Call a local EST dist. they may help you.


----------



## Menatour

*Interesting*



bduerler said:


> nevermind your a lost cause
> 
> 
> 
> thank you my point exactly


Although I won't get into any argument which is better, it still boils down to the installation of the product. If installed improperly, no system will function as intended. And yes, I could throw the same argument of swapping others panels, as I am sure that all "dealers etc" can.


----------



## Menatour

MisterCMK said:


> riiight....
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, seriously? Remove a Quickstart and install an iO?


Only because I like the IO more so than the Quickstart. Also, much easier to deal with, but I can be that way sometimes


----------



## kristantajaka

I am handling the configuration quickstart and facing this problem : i can't put the card configuration menu after i write down the number card in. 
Is it any locking there ? Or something be wrong when I am handling the menu..? 
How can run the configuration menu for editing the card ? Any suggestion for get the configuration menu in ?


----------

